# Left Coast Cycles 1st beach ride potluck!



## keith kodish (Nov 24, 2016)

Ride from Marina Park to the famous Ventura Pier and back. Easy ride,right alongside the Pacific Ocean, left coast,easy,flat trauls,ride vintage, restarting the 35 cycleplane get up off your dead a$$,& work off the lard and excess from the holidaze! December 17th,10a.m.,ride from 11a.m.,your own pace,kid friendly,great kid's park,scenery is amazing! Hope to see you there! Perfect weather,too![emoji6] 














Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## keith kodish (Nov 24, 2016)

Bring your favorite dish to share,expect 30,or more riders! Show your pride,here on the Left Coast!

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## the2finger (Nov 26, 2016)

That's the wife and my favorite area to ride. We usually start at the north end and work out way down to the park and harbor. Nice area no pit bulls


----------



## the2finger (Nov 26, 2016)

Thought we were the only two who rode Ventura


----------



## keith kodish (Nov 26, 2016)

No,there's actually more than a few folks.  Got at least 35-40 folks. C'mon down,or message me,Left Coast Cycles on facebook.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## birdzgarage (Nov 27, 2016)

Wow, very kool.me and the wife been riding ventura for years.stoked to see an organized ride in our fave spot.


----------



## keith kodish (Nov 27, 2016)

P.M. me for more info. I'm the organizer.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------

